# Just when are Golden's considered "Senior"?



## Megora

My vet said something to this effect - 

0-12mos = puppy
1-2 years = young dog, teenager
2-6 = adult dog
7-9 = senior
10+ = geriatric


----------



## Claire's Friend

I would have never considered any of my girls "Seniors" when they were under 10. In fact it wasn't until about 12 that any of them even started slowing down.


----------



## vcm5

Wow, that age range is an eye opener - I can't believe seven is considered senior already! Only five more years to go for Riley!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I have a hard enough time thinking of my dog as a senior, nevermind geriatric!! 

Seriously, I was shocked the first time my vet referred to my girl as a senior (she was 8). She's almost 12 now and I just think of her as an "older" dog. But she's far too bouncy to be geriatric!


----------



## Megora

I think that the reason why 7-9 was considered senior, it's because that's the range of time that the vets start seeing the dogs come in for senior issues (arthritis, tumors, cancers, diabetes, etc) or when they recommend senior care. 

Geriatric is about that time when the dogs really start having trouble getting around and develop other problems related to very old age.


----------



## photoweborama

Bo is not too active unless it has to do with a tennis ball.... He does sleep a lot..
Sometimes he acts like a senior, but like the rest of you, it's hard to think of him as a senior!!!


----------



## Judi

Megora said:


> My vet said something to this effect -
> 
> 0-12mos = puppy
> 1-2 years = young dog, teenager
> 2-6 = adult dog
> 7-9 = senior
> 10+ = geriatric


I call my two Goldens Seniors but according to the above, they are Geriatric!


----------



## Pointgold

When I first "got into" Goldens, they weren't considered "old" (or "senior" in today's nomenclature) until they were 12-14. Now, a 10 year old Golden is considered "old". I don't find that acceptable at all, and for sure, either does Zoom!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I totally agree! My Casey is 11.5 and still bouncy - yes he occasionally needs Metacam and does better in the A/C now, but he still does agility, obedience and goes hiking & swimming and unless he does something silly like try to jump over a log twice his height, he does fine!

My King started slowing down at 14 and Rowdy was still active at 12 1/2 when surgical complications killed him (Larangeal Paralysis which was probably more due to thyroid than age).

10 should certainly not be considered geriatric, just mature IMHO.



Pointgold said:


> When I first "got into" Goldens, they weren't considered "old" (or "senior" in today's nomenclature) until they were 12-14. Now, a 10 year old Golden is considered "old". I don't find that acceptable at all, and for sure, either does Zoom!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is not yet 9. I was in shock when discussing adding Denamarin as a supplement for him and she said she recommended it for all her geriatric dogs. :no::no::no: 8+ is not "geriatric" according to Toby!


----------



## Megora

Pointgold said:


> When I first "got into" Goldens, they weren't considered "old" (or "senior" in today's nomenclature) until they were 12-14. Now, a 10 year old Golden is considered "old". I don't find that acceptable at all, and for sure, either does Zoom!


Having seen that video with her keeping up with Tease, I would definitely agree she's not "geriatric", even if she's a senior and has senior rights....

Senior rights = Your dog's face gets sweeter with every additional year of his/her life and simply doesn't do anything wrong anymore.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I do not care for the term geriatric :no:

geriatric [ˌdʒɛrɪˈætrɪk]_adj_*1.* (Medicine) of or relating to geriatrics or to elderly people
*2.* _Facetious, derogatory, or offensive_ (of people or machines) old, obsolescent, worn out, or useless

_n_*1.* (Medicine) an elderly person
*2.* _Derogatory_ an older person considered as one who may be disregarded as senile or irresponsible

I do not mind the word senior and think it quite honorable. I love seniors :smooch:


----------



## Judi

My approximately 12 year old is showing signs of slowing down in relation to energy. Otherwise, he seems to be healthy, thus far.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Judi said:


> My approximately 12 year old is showing signs of slowing down in relation to energy. Otherwise, he seems to be healthy, thus far.


 First pic I posted here, Tucker at 12 1/2 yrs bounding through the snow. And that was after a lung collapse 3 months prior. Geriatric, no.


----------

